# [Dev][C#]Google Maps for Windows 10 Universal Platform



## ngame (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi everyone . 
I started a new project for now it named Google Maps Unofficial. It's a C# based app that use MapControl to show Google Maps on the app not like other apps use a simple WebView or a HTML code behind . 
I need some developers to help me in completing this project. .

*Project Updates :*
Update 4 : Now Version 1.35 Alpha is available and pervious versions removed from attachments. see the change log on post #15
Update 3 : Now you can download V1.20 Alpha in attachments and you can see details of this version at #13
this time app is available for both PC and Mobile Platforms (X86,X64 and ARM) maybe it should be deployed on XBOX and HoloLens too.
Update 2 : Now you can download V1.15 Alpha in attachments and you can see details of this version and known issues at #11
Update 1 : Now You can select region to download offline map.

Developers with this skills 
MVVM knowledge , Google Maps APIs , MapControl and UWP Experience . 

*Projects on GitHub: *
Current app on GitHub
https://github.com/NGame1/UWPGmaps
Class Library (SDK) for developers : 
https://github.com/NGame1/UWPGmaps.SDK
NuGet library :https://www.nuget.org/packages/GMapsUWPSDK

I implemented some basics like showing map in satellite mode and normal road mode and traffic view . 
everyone with the mentioned skills and ready to help please let me know in pm or here on topic . 
Regards


----------



## marianodelfino (Dec 31, 2017)

gMaps is a very good google maps client, the only problem is that offline navigation doesn't work. If you can't make that work in your app, then... Any effort is useless. But, don't let my comment discourage you to develop, but keep that in mind.


----------



## ngame (Dec 31, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> gMaps is a very good google maps client, the only problem is that offline navigation doesn't work. If you can't make that work in your app, then... Any effort is useless. But, don't let my comment discourage you to develop, but keep that in mind.

Click to collapse



I implemented a class for offline using but there are some bugs presents. 
but the first thing I'm looking for is offline map usage (at least map only without navigation) 
If I solve the saving offline map I can look for things like offline finding directions and etc.


----------



## Ani64 (Jan 1, 2018)

*All the best*



ngame said:


> I implemented a class for offline using but there are some bugs presents.
> but the first thing I'm looking for is offline map usage (at least map only without navigation)
> If I solve the saving offline map I can look for things like offline finding directions and etc.

Click to collapse



I may not help you in code as I am not a full-fledged developer. But I hope you get success in this project. This will be a very good contribution to our phones as the Windows Maps is bad after Creators update.


----------



## ngame (Jan 1, 2018)

Ani64 said:


> I may not help you in code as I am not a full-fledged developer. But I hope you get success in this project. This will be a very good contribution to our phones as the Windows Maps is bad after Creators update.

Click to collapse



yes exactly . after creators update windows maps get awful and exactly that's why I'm thinking about building this app . 
I hate google but Microsoft forced me unfortunately


----------



## ngame (Jan 2, 2018)

As an update for project detail I have to say I finally completed the offline map downloading . 
You have to select a region for downloading the offline map and it will download . 
Please let me know what you need to be prepared for the first release .
For now I need your basic needs (things you can't live without them lol)


----------



## Ani64 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Excited for release.*



ngame said:


> As an update for project detail I have to say I finally completed the offline map downloading .
> You have to select a region for downloading the offline map and it will download .
> Please let me know what you need to be prepared for the first release .
> For now I need your basic needs (things you can't live without them lol)

Click to collapse



I don't say I want these all features in first release. You can take your time . I want favorites places to save like Work and Home. And Yes.....organizing those saved places into collections just like on HERE Maps apps. Also driving and Voice navigation can be a part of it.
Wish you all the best for release.


----------



## sensboston (Jan 3, 2018)

Good idea, my friend! Would you mind to create class library with NuGet package, and share sources on github? I believe this project might be interested for many devs (who still code stuff for UWP of course  ).


----------



## ngame (Jan 3, 2018)

sensboston said:


> Good idea, my friend! Would you mind to create class library with NuGet package, and share sources on github? I believe this project might be interested for many devs (who still code stuff for UWP of course  ).

Click to collapse



I didn't share it on git hub but I will do it and also after a bit cI will share it as a DLL or Nuget package too . 
I know many guys need this and love to use it in their apps


----------



## hohoaisan (Jan 3, 2018)

wao, good luck!


----------



## ngame (Jan 3, 2018)

As a very soon pre-release I Will share you the appx on first post .
It contains :
Showing maps as I mentioned in default Road view and Satellite view 
and it supports showing traffic and transit 
It supports downloading offline map and if downloaded a region offline package if you are offline app automatically use offline map .
Known bugs and issues : 
1 - Download Map page : when you select points, Pointers doesn't show the correct position that you selected (they stick to top left of map) but that's ok
2 - Download Map page : Progress Indicator fills many times until download complete, because it show progress of download in each zoom level that app trying to get and it's not showing really true value of progress! I mean it's not reliable at all!
For understanding when download complete wait until app show you Download Complete message 
As this app is a very very very first alpha build do not select a large region for downloading offline maps. Please select a region like a City, not bigger. For example Mashhad, Khorasan Razavi, Iran offline map is about 22 - 35 MB (about ~7K to 9K files) depend on the exact region points you selected. 
Because of large number of files to write it may takes very long to download much more than 30 - 40 MB but looking for some workarounds. 

Good News Maybe :
if app crash ( I didn't see ) or you close app or etc. that cause canceling the map download You can re-select the region you selected before this time app only check for the files downloaded before and continue progress from un-downloaded content


----------



## EmmaWLove (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## ngame (Jan 5, 2018)

OMG. That's really great to see the first pre-release hit over 850 downloads a day. 
I added the walking mode navigation to app , how to use Simply find where you want to go on map and hit the point !
Map showing you the way to get to your destination . 
Change log : 
-Fixed continuse location using after closing app
-Added Walking mode navigation
-Minor fixes and improvements

Appx file and it's dependencies will be added to the #1 post. 
What will I want to add in next build : 
a better offline map download (not downloading tiles over zoom level 20, Zoom Level 17 is enough I think) 
and maybe I use the Icon I attached for next release
Also I added an Insider group in Telegram Messenger that I will provide you the link of group to join me and I really want developers join me to complete it's alpha ring features.


----------



## ngame (Jan 6, 2018)

Now Application Source code is shared on GitHub 
https://github.com/NGame1/UWPGmaps
NuGet Library and Class Library (DLL/Winmd) to work with Google Map APIs will be available soon too.
We have an insider group on Telegram Messenger you can join there for updates and keep me updated with bugs and features you need . There should be a better communication with you and other users . 

https://t.me/joinchat/DQwGRhG-DXgBJNDWjGEoZQ


----------



## ngame (Jan 8, 2018)

Version 1.35 ALPHA now available .
What's new :
-Added UI for Directions and now support Walking , Driving and Transit (transit not tested, maybe not work in iran please test it)
-Fixed back button bug 
-Added estimated time for navigating to destination and your distance to the point. 
-Add pins for origin and destination points
-Added some new Assets and logo 
-Added Slider for changing maximum zoom level for downloading offline maps
-Fixed witch cause showing a white bar at the top of phone in dark theme (instead of system status bar like time and battery)

It will be added to the first post


----------



## EmmaWLove (Jan 9, 2018)

ngame said:


> Version 1.35 ALPHA now available .
> What's new :
> -Added UI for Directions and now support Walking , Driving and Transit (transit not tested, maybe not work in iran please test it)
> -Fixed back button bug
> ...

Click to collapse



oh my god :laugh:
Works perfectly
...................
دمت گرم


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 9, 2018)

No new mobile version?


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 9, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> No new mobile version?

Click to collapse



Version 1.35 ALPHA


----------



## ngame (Jan 9, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> No new mobile version?

Click to collapse



All new versions will contain both and Mobile versions . 
Good news : 
I were able to add the voice navigation to the source code 
Developers can clone project from GitHub and test it's functionality before next release . 
I know there's a known bug that it repeat commands periodically when you get into 400 meter to the point you have to turn or something else I will find a way to fix it, if any developer know a good way to make it ok let me know . 
Regards .


----------



## sensboston (Jan 10, 2018)

ngame said:


> Now Application Source code is shared on GitHub

Click to collapse



Good job, man, congrats! When I have a time (kinda too busy now) I'll definitely will test it and (maybe) will issue a pull request to you 



ngame said:


> We have an insider group on Telegram Messenger you can join there for updates and keep me updated with bugs and features you need . There should be a better communication with you and other users.

Click to collapse



Don't use Telegram for bug tracking! Use GitHub, it has all capabilities (not an industry standard level but enough for open source fun projects).


----------



## ngame (Jan 10, 2018)

sensboston said:


> Good job, man, congrats! When I have a time (kinda too busy now) I'll definitely will test it and (maybe) will issue a pull request to you
> 
> 
> Don't use Telegram for bug tracking! Use GitHub, it has all capabilities (not an industry standard level but enough for open source fun projects).

Click to collapse



Thanks, hope you find enough time soon. 
I'm using both GitHub and Telegram. So I have both communities


----------



## ngame (Jan 12, 2018)

As an update I have to say in these days I did some changes in app 
-Now getting images blurry fixed simply without increasing the images resolution 
-Fixed offline maps getting blurry. (no need to download previous packages again)
-a little better voice navigation .(less repeats and a bit improvement)
-Added Geocoding  (Location To Address)
-Added Reverse Geocoding (Address to location)
-Now address of Origin and destination showing on Directions UI 
-Fixed loading Bing Maps tiles and Google ones at same time thanks to @alighamari98 Ali Ghamari
-Loading tiles speed improved and lots of improvements because of removing bing maps GETs 

Next I will add a Nearby and text search for it and I think Developers should get themselves ready for a BETA SDK and say welcome to Google maps to their apps .


----------



## ngame (Jan 13, 2018)

Now V1.70 is alive at first post attachments 
What is fixed and what's new 
Fixed loading Bing Maps tiles and Google ones at same time thanks to @alighamari98 Ali Ghamari
-Added Reverse GeoCoding
-Improvements in GeoCoding
-Loading tiles spped improved and lots of improvements because of removing bing maps GETs
-Added Nearby Search (Not in UI YET)
-Changed Direction and Map Download keys to iconic keys  (No more text)


----------



## ngame (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone for downloading this ALPHA app and trusting me . 
Good news for developers . 
Now I have published a basic SDK here as a Class Library on GitHub
https://github.com/NGame1/UWPGmaps.SDK
You can simply reference this class library to your project and use GMaps in your UWP apps . 
Do Not Forget To Initialize the lib before using it simply Initializer.Initialize(APIKEY,"en-us"); or any other language code like fa, ru or anything else
Now it contains 
Search (Nearby Search and Text Search)
Geocoding (Geocoding and reverse Geocoding)
Directions (Find Directions and Converting it to MapPolylines)

Using Google Maps APIs should never be easier than it . 
Happy coding, NGame.


----------



## ngame (Jan 18, 2018)

Again hi everybody 
I released V1.99 at first post .
here is the changelog : 

-Added text search UI (Nearby search not yet)
Note : because of free API Key limits you maybe not able to use it, will be solved after buying the premium API Key
-voice navigation fixed. there's at least a 6 second gap between warnings
-Added place details helper
-Added photo helper (Converting place photo reference id to photos)
-Removed transit button (as seems to be not working)
-Changed show traffic from button to toggle switch
-Added Tilt and Zoom buttons
-Added rotate control
-Added a real high performance math function for using Google Maps V3 Static maps thanks to @karaki93
-Added local saved locations syncing on devices
-Added a new Draggable PushPIN but still having bug on ARM FRE (Windows 10 Mobile)
Known bug : PushPin is not always visible on map !!!! Don't know why. No Problem on X86/X64


----------



## snandaworld (Jan 22, 2018)

*Flent design implementation*

Hey Hi! I am very happy to see your dedication and ❤ with Windows platform. I am happy to say that, I am a Good UI developer, I have downloaded your project from GIT, and changed some UI with tweaks. The amazing fact is that, i have implemented fluent design with my agonizing sleep sacrifice. All I am expecting is to work together with you. It will be great pleasure if you provide me through for the same through team foundation server.  

 Waiting for your reply


----------



## ngame (Jan 22, 2018)

snandaworld said:


> Hey Hi! I am very happy to see your dedication and ❤ with Windows platform. I am happy to say that, I am a Good UI developer, I have downloaded your project from GIT, and changed some UI with tweaks. The amazing fact is that, i have implemented fluent design with my agonizing sleep sacrifice. All I am expecting is to work together with you. It will be great pleasure if you provide me through for the same through team foundation server.
> 
> Waiting for your reply

Click to collapse



That's OK even I have some UI Designers from MahStudio you may see their concepts . 
Please provide me screenshots of the changes you maid here or on PV . 
We will start working together ASAP


----------



## ngame (Jan 22, 2018)

V2.06 ALPHA is now available on first post 
Change Log

-Added search based on autocomplete api from Google Maps webservice.
-Added Place ID to PlaceInfo converter to GeoCoding APIs
-Added Extended splash screen . Now after launching app map knows your location with no wait
 -Added backup option for downloaded maps
 -Added Restore option for offline maps.
-Added TileHelper APIs
-Disabled tiles fading for faster loading
-Increased zoom level upto 22 (On mobile Native Map Control only supports up to 20 only not more)
-Fixed flags issue on offline downloader map
-Fixed a crash issue on search bar in offline mode or network issue
-Set Desired Accuracy to 15 meter.
-Added country code helper (2 characters country code)
-Overall performance improvement

*Happy Installing ?*


----------



## DjSoby (Jan 24, 2018)

Can you provide some screenshots?


----------



## ngame (Jan 24, 2018)

DjSoby said:


> Can you provide some screenshots?

Click to collapse



New screenshots added to the first post but they are the development branch you can grab this version from GitHub, Telegram group or wait a bit more I will post a new version on XDA in next 24 - 48 hours


----------



## snandaworld (Jan 25, 2018)

*Sharing screenshots as i mentioned earlier*



ngame said:


> That's OK even I have some UI Designers from MahStudio you may see their concepts .
> Please provide me screenshots of the changes you maid here or on PV .
> We will start working together ASAP

Click to collapse



Hi, Here i am sharing the screenshots for my UI changes.

By this weekend i will share even more.

As of now i am very busy.

Below is the my Onedrive shared path. 

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmewuWd94wZshaRidww5psgJW2u44A"]https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmewuWd94wZshaRidww5psgJW2u44A


----------



## ngame (Jan 27, 2018)

snandaworld said:


> Hi, Here i am sharing the screenshots for my UI changes.
> 
> By this weekend i will share even more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw it some of your changes are welcome really. As I said one of my friends want to create UI for this app so I have to wait for his work to see witch one is better but surely we can work on it together and specially you can work on UI side. 
let me know your Email address on GitHub to add you on project and if you have Telegram account you can join to our group too .


----------



## snandaworld (Jan 28, 2018)

ngame said:


> I saw it some of your changes are welcome really. As I said one of my friends want to create UI for this app so I have to wait for his work to see witch one is better but surely we can work on it together and specially you can work on UI side.
> let me know your Email address on GitHub to add you on project and if you have Telegram account you can join to our group too .

Click to collapse



Hey There! Thanks for your kind consideration. 

Really this will be great opportunity for me to join for a great development.

Faithfully thanking you 
Here is the my email Address.
[email protected]


----------



## ngame (Jan 28, 2018)

snandaworld said:


> Hey There! Thanks for your kind consideration.
> 
> Really this will be great opportunity for me to join for a great development.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I couldn't find this account on GitHub!


----------



## ngame (Jan 28, 2018)

OK Now new version is available at the first post 
V2.3.4 ALPHA 
Notice : Application name has changed to WinGoMap by checking the results of a vote we had before. This name had more likes and less dislikes
 -Fixed progress ring placement in Extended splash screen
-In navigation after clicking on navigate button you will bring back to the Origin point
 -Improved Offline map downloader page . (Now mapcontrol there automatically zoom on the city you are locating in)
-Added settings  (Zoom and Rotation visibility + Fade animation and allow overstrech + About)
-Fixed pausing music on mobile phones on Navigation voice
-little improvements and fixes
-Added place types to nearby 
-Added origin and destination prediction 
-Added waypoints to directions API (Not implemented in UI Yet)


----------



## snandaworld (Jan 28, 2018)

ngame said:


> I couldn't find this account on GitHub!

Click to collapse



Extremely Sorry... its hotmail. not an outlook.

Please try with [email protected]


----------



## snandaworld (Jan 28, 2018)

*Screenshots updated*



ngame said:


> I couldn't find this account on GitHub!

Click to collapse



Hi, I have updated sharing folder with some more new screen shots. Please check.

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmewuWd94wZshaRidww5psgJW2u44A"]https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmewuWd94wZshaRidww5psgJW2u44A


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 28, 2018)

I have 2 voices when navigate


----------



## ngame (Jan 28, 2018)

snandaworld said:


> Hi, I have updated sharing folder with some more new screen shots. Please check.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmewuWd94wZshaRidww5psgJW2u44A"]https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmewuWd94wZshaRidww5psgJW2u44A

Click to collapse




Nice . check your private messages I weren't able to find your account again please send me your id or if you don't have create one at GitHub



augustinionut said:


> I have 2 voices when navigate

Click to collapse



if you mean that some voice say turn right and other say head left to XY street, It's not a bug it's detail of the command
but I know some times there's a bug witch voice assist say the next step. 
Not working on it for now but I will fix it


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 28, 2018)

How to change voice to another language?


----------



## ngame (Jan 28, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> How to change voice to another language?

Click to collapse



No way for now .


----------



## ngame (Jan 31, 2018)

V  2.6 ALPHA released. you can grab it from the first post
Change log:
-Identifier of this app is changed to the store release ID so after installing it you get two WnGo maps. Please uninstall app before installing this new version
-Origin / Destination reverse button added to directions
 -Added waypoints to Driving mode and Walking mode (Transit doesn't support way points)
-Added URI Query parser for better support of parameter detections
-Added Uri Association for display map(non-streetview), directions(only latitude and longitude based points) and search
-Fixed a bug of mapdownloader
-Added language settings
-Fixed the most annoying issue (Direction routes now completely drawing on map, no more out of roads line)
 -Using dashed line for polylines
-Fixed a crash in offline mode on Place AutoComplete requests
-Fix for restore backup function
-Search box focus on clicking search button both on nearby and text
-Now Offline map downloader page supports removing top left and bottom right flags to re-position thanks to @hamedpra
 -Fixed a problem on new directions Text mode place selector that causing no origin, destination pointers added on map


----------



## ngame (Feb 6, 2018)

V 3.45 ALPHA:
Change log:
-Added share place 
-Simply everything changed except changeview 
what is removed in new UI for now 
-Only origin is your location
-Saved locations are fully removed for now
-removed draggable pushpin 
-Message Instructions are removed 

How to use new UI : 
simply right click on the POI you want to add as Waypoint, or destination or you want to share it

Roadmap for next builds :
I will add help for app with simple animations for first time you want to use app 
some removed features will back soon again . 

Share your experience with us 
Enjoy


----------



## djtonka (Feb 6, 2018)

yesterday done 330 Miles into the unknown on previously version.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 6, 2018)

ngame said:


> V 3.45 ALPHA:
> Share your experience with us
> Enjoy

Click to collapse



Only walking directions are shown. Can't select drive or transit, the app keep showing the walking route.


----------



## ngame (Feb 6, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Only walking directions are shown. Can't select drive or transit, the app keep showing the walking route.

Click to collapse



you're right, I fix this issue now for next release


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2018)

This is amazing - the alpha build is very responsive on my Lumia 950. 

The map loading animation is a bit annoying but that might be solved the google's way - download a full world map at the lightest zoom level and always show that behind the unloaded areas? Or at least use as background the same grey as the map background (not black as it currently is).

Looking forward to try the next builds! A proper gMaps client is sorely needed on the platform/


----------



## ngame (Feb 7, 2018)

New version now available on first post 

V 3.59 ALPHA
Change Log:
-Now selecting search result will cause both centering map to the POI and opening pane on searched POI for faster directions and etc.
-Added more information for POIs (Phone, website, open hours)
-Added branding color
-Voice Navigation improvements
 -Added message for exit on mobile
-Added Acrylic brush for pane if it's supported thanks to snandaworld 
-Dissmiss splash screen if location not found after 10 senconds(experimental)
-Fix and improvements for mobile devices
-Fixed directions for driving mode that shows walking directions thank to @augustinionut  on XDA 
-fix for reported crash issues
-Fix for ocean crash 
-Fix for 14393 resorce not found




[email protected] said:


> This is amazing - the alpha build is very responsive on my Lumia 950.
> 
> The map loading animation is a bit annoying but that might be solved the google's way - download a full world map at the lightest zoom level and always show that behind the unloaded areas? Or at least use as background the same grey as the map background (not black as it currently is).
> 
> Looking forward to try the next builds! A proper gMaps client is sorely needed on the platform/

Click to collapse



For loading animation of tiles you can use settings to disable fade animation! 
for background, I tried many times to change map background but it's not working. If you allow overstretch on map settings it will get more near result to windows maps but if you turn it off map download tiles faster and do not allow tiles to lose their quality but surely I'm looking for better ways


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2018)

> For loading animation of tiles you can use settings to disable fade animation!
> for background, I tried many times to change map background but it's not working. If you allow overstretch on map settings it will get more near result to windows maps but if you turn it off map download tiles faster and do not allow tiles to lose their quality but surely I'm looking for better ways

Click to collapse



Thanks that makes it way better! Nearly there!

Thanks so much - looking forward for further improvements - ready to use this full time when transport directions (with bus times etc) are in! Keep up the great work!


----------



## ngame (Feb 10, 2018)

V3.78 is now available on #1 post 
Change Log:
Something Changed : Let right click go, now click and ond tap on mobile and touch screens show the Place Info Pane

-Added Hybrid map view
-Added the time of reviews
-Added Set as Origin button in place info pane (for defining a place as origin) 
Note: by default app use your current location  as origin so if you want your location as origin no need to set it!
-Changed first shown splash screen (Static not extended one) background to brand new color
-Disable change view button in offline mode
-a Fix for review that all of them shown in one item
 -Fixed a bug caused search result choosing cause crash
-Now live tile should be updated even in offline mode IF offline map downloaded for the region
-Little overall improvement


----------



## Charmandrigo (Feb 11, 2018)

Amazing job with this app OP!


----------



## ngame (Feb 11, 2018)

Charmandrigo said:


> Amazing job with this app OP!

Click to collapse



Thanks

Guys latest version has a crashing issue on phones specially when app installed on external storage and cause a access denied crash. 
As a workaround after crash on next launch when the crash log pop up shown hold back button and wait for app switcher then back to app again .
It will work for next launchs


----------



## ngame (Feb 12, 2018)

V4.20 ALPHA:
-Added new splash screen
-fix for access denied error for phones 
 -a crash fix for when app cannot find your location on splash screen

New Cortana Integration Commands : 
-Bingo find somewhere [On map] to search a place
-Bingo [get] [me] directions [to] Somewhere for getting directions 
-Bingo Where I am / Where am I to show your location very fast


----------



## eljefe0000 (Feb 14, 2018)

Very good job so far.  Some things that i noticed for public transportation directions there is no real instruction as to what train or bus you need to take to get to your destination.  It gives you directions to get to the station and shows the route but as far as knowing which train or bus to take this doesnt show up great so far though.


----------



## ngame (Feb 14, 2018)

eljefe0000 said:


> Very good job so far.  Some things that i noticed for public transportation directions there is no real instruction as to what train or bus you need to take to get to your destination.  It gives you directions to get to the station and shows the route but as far as knowing which train or bus to take this doesnt show up great so far though.

Click to collapse



Hi and thanks. 
unfortunately in Iran I think the transit option is not working or maybe the ways I tried hadn't a way on gmaps I don't know but I couldn't test option at all really . 
If a developer can join me only for that I really appreciate .Anyhow I think other things are working good and ready for public release on store


----------



## ngame (Feb 18, 2018)

Have to say sorry for late in Next stable release 
V5.01 ALPHA (Maybe last version before store release) 
-Added secondary live tiles support
-Added bookmark support
-Fixed a crash issue
Unable to cast object of type 'Windows.UI.Xaml.Media.SolidColorBrush' to type 'Windows.UI.Color'.
-Added new Windows Maps uri association supporting cp and query and collection 
-Cortana read your location when you ask her where are you
-Added active navigation mode
When navigation start map will always centered on your location and also use compass to help you in navigation
-In Navigation Mode app prevent screen from locking
-Changed route colors to branding color
-Seachbar issues fixed that caused crash
-hitting location button will detect your place and no longer need setting origin (When your location couldn't be detected at launch)
-Added hidden inking support (need more work, but you can change source from git easily to try it)
-New Animated Location indicator 
-New zoom controls replaced
-In a direction phone screen will be forced on
-Fixed my location flag issue on phone
-Fix for location button bug that cause random crashes
-Fixed a bug on live tile that only square normal sized tiles update (Now both wide and square are updating) 
-The most important change ever seen. New Feedback Icon  

And lots of other fixes, Improvements and bug fixes


----------



## ngame (Feb 21, 2018)

*For Developers :*
Now updated new Gmaps UWP SDK 
https://github.com/NGame1/UWPGmaps.SDK
Wiki will be updated soon

Waiting to see your nice apps on Store using UWPGmaps SDK


----------



## hohoaisan (Feb 22, 2018)

Scaling on Mobile is not good!


----------



## ngame (Feb 22, 2018)

hohoaisan said:


> Scaling on Mobile is not good!

Click to collapse



Known because it doesn't designed for mobile yet. 
working to make t better on mobiles also


----------



## corckie (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you for your great work. Would you add a standalone version that does not require Visual Studio, even without API key functionality?


----------



## ngame (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone. 
Now application is available from Windows Store
https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9NMJ42V775GT
It has a 7 day fully featured Trial version with no ads. 



corckie said:


> Thank you for your great work. Would you add a standalone version that does not require Visual Studio, even without API key functionality?

Click to collapse



I didn't get what do you mean. Please PM me and explain what you need exactly.


----------



## corckie (Mar 21, 2018)

I wanted to ask for a version that does not require compilation. Your post just gave me that - MS Store version is what I needed!
Great work!

Would it be possible to use newer Google Maps API that uses vector based maps rather than tiles? And also for example bu
Would you add "north" button? If I mess with rotation there is no way to reset the view.
Thanks again!


----------



## ngame (Mar 21, 2018)

corckie said:


> I wanted to ask for a version that does not require compilation. Your post just gave me that - MS Store version is what I needed!
> Great work!
> 
> Would it be possible to use newer Google Maps API that uses vector based maps rather than tiles? And also for example bu
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using API V3 in any part of app except showing map.
That needs premium api key that I have to contact Google sales when they know I want to use it in Windows app they reject me. I tried 2-3 times before have to find another way to highjack Google maps API key or something else


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 21, 2018)

Those bastards.....

Anyway, i got a litle bug: i installed the app trial from store, i pushed the driving button and a voice said: calculating the route, without have choised a location


----------



## ngame (Mar 22, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Those bastards.....
> 
> Anyway, i got a litle bug: i installed the app trial from store, i pushed the driving button and a voice said: calculating the route, without have choised a location

Click to collapse



Oh what a bug 
OK It will solved on next release


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 5, 2018)

Can you add Fr language un next release? Thanks


----------



## ngame (Apr 28, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Can you add Fr language un next release? Thanks

Click to collapse




Hi I don't have anybody to translate it to fr.
If you know someone or you can help me in translation email me
[email protected]


----------



## ykf (May 8, 2018)

I got a compile error:


```
Error	CS0117	'AppCore' does not contain a definition for 'Dispatcher'	GoogleMapsUnofficial
```

Is the AppCore class indicated in readme missing Dispatcher? What's the correct implementation?


----------



## naryhd (May 8, 2018)

goodjob dadash


----------

